# copete



## maru2206

Hola a todos,
Necesito ayuda para la traducción de la palabra "copete" al inglés. Según el diccionario de la Real Academia Española es : "un breve resumen y anticipación de una nota periodística que sigue inmediatamente al título". En Argentina, Paraguay y Uruguay es un término muy utilizado dentro de la jerga televisiva.

Desde ya, muchas gracias aquien pudiera ayudarme

maru2206


----------



## muertedeunpoeta

"Copete" en méxico es coloquialmente una bebida alcohólica. Se tomó su café con copete. Su té tenía copete.


----------



## catrina

Hola,
¿te sirve "advance"?


----------



## shoam

Soy Argentino y nunca la habia escuchado ni leído. Pero, claro, nunca me movi ni remotamente en ámbitos de radio y televisión...

intentos:
RESUMEN (de (la) noticia)
SINTESIS


----------



## shoam

*COPETE en Chile: trago, copa (de alcohol)*

Notablemente, CONDORITO tenia un personaje que era el borracho y se llamaba "Che Copete". Era supuestamente, argentino.

----------
COMO
nos vamos 
por las ramas, ¿no?
----------


----------



## lapachis8

Hola,
Hasta donde sé se llama _bullet; _
_el lead, _es la primera frase para captar la atenciónen notas de la prensa escrita.

Un resumen o una síntesis son diferentes, al menos en México.
saludos


----------



## lapachis8

Hola,
bullet
_Printing_. a heavy dot for marking paragraphs or otherwise calling attention to or itemizing particular sections of text, esp. in display advertising.

lead
Journalism. 
a.a short summary serving as an introduction to a news story, article, or other copy. 
b.the main and often most important news story. 

Si das click a las palabras subrayadas puedes ir directo a la fuente de las definiciones.
saludos


----------



## catrina

Hola,
¿necesitas el término aplicado a televisión o a medios impresos?


----------



## maru2206

catrina said:


> Hola,
> ¿necesitas el término aplicado a televisión o a medios impresos?



Gracias por contestar!! Lo necesito aplicado a televisión


----------



## maru2206

Hello everybody,


I am looking for the correct translation into English of the word " copete" According to the Real Academia Española dictionary is "un breve resumen y anticipación de una nota periodística que sigue inmediatamente al título" / a short summary or advance of a piece of news to follow the said summary. It is a word (TV jargon) only used in Argentina, Paraguay and Uruguay to refer to a short piece of filmed material containing highlights of what is to follow. 
This is just an example of a "copete": 

..."Here we are in Buenos Aires... Tonight we will take you to the best tango clubs..."

It could also be just a summary made up of edited pieces of the complete material to folllow that summary...

Some members suggested words such as "bullet", "lead" (but I think these apply for the printed press) or "advance" 

What do you think? Any other suggestions?

Thank you in advance for your time and your help,

Maru2206




maru2206


----------

